
Alpha test a fellow news.yc startup: Wamily.com - Sam_Odio
http://mashable.com/2007/04/03/wamily/
======
mynameishere
At the top of the Wiki, have two text boxes, with the first one editable, and
the second automatic:

Wiki [UserEnteredTitle]
[<http://wamily.com/wiki/username/UserEnteredTitle.html]>

Then, non-members can see the text without any fuss.

Now that I think about it, I don't see any way to easily link to my homepage:

<http://wamily.com/username/>

------
divia
Maybe this is just me being slow, but it took me a few minutes to figure out
where the Start a Wamily button was. It would have helped me if, for example,
". . . add your own" (below the featured Wamilies) was a link. Just a thought.
Looks very cool though, and I'm definitely reminded of Ning.

------
wammin
The above code isn't working anymore, please try this one: YAZJZ3. Let us know
what you think!

------
Sam_Odio
Wamily.com recently went into alpha... I know the founders would love it if
you gave it a spin and posted your thoughts.

If you need an invite code, try VAYNK9.

------
wammin
divia, thanks for the feedback. we're definitely listening to what our alpha
users have to say -- Nate (co-founder of Wamily)

------
wehriam
ATL!

